
Tony Brooker dead at 94, author of the first high level language - ggm
Https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/dec/05/tony-brooker-obituary
======
quelltext
Rest in peace.

However, I believe he did not design the first high-level language:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plankalk%C3%BCl](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plankalk%C3%BCl)

~~~
bernstein
Well the first Plankalkül compiler was implemented in 1975 by Joachim Hohmann.
So Manchester Autocode by Tony Brooker was the first high-level language that
was actually used i suppose.

------
gus_massa
Autocode page in WIkipedia (with code sample):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autocode](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autocode)

------
downerending
Lisp it isn't, but that's super-cool!

------
brian_herman__
Can we get a black bar for this guy?

